# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Weapon skill leveling mob

## Strath2121

Gets to 1hp and stays there. Can't fully afk as it still attacks at 1hp, but this is probably still the best way to level weapon skills easily right now.

Lady Sevine - NPC - WotLK Classic

----------


## Hanss

Dire maul is better. Fully AFK able and instanced.

----------


## Strath2121

> Dire maul is better. Fully AFK able and instanced.


info? :OOOOO

----------


## MysteryBoi

> Dire maul is better. Fully AFK able and instanced.


As far as i know all mobs that are immune to damage will no longer give weapon skill e.g diremaul ghost ogres at the end and also the pit lord near black temple entrance

----------


## Hanss

> As far as i know all mobs that are immune to damage will no longer give weapon skill e.g diremaul ghost ogres at the end and also the pit lord near black temple entrance


You're right. Just tested DM and Blasted Lands. Immune mobs don't give skillups at all.

----------


## moor2

Dragon eggs in Scholazar are much better.. respawn fast.. done unarmed achiev here

----------

